# USA TROOPS IN WW1



## Tony P (Feb 19, 2005)

Hi
   I thought some of our American friends would like to see two of my world WW1 post cards.  But I'm not sure how to, if you could give me some tips, I'll be happy to put them on the forum. 

                                Best Wishes
                                                   Tony P


----------



## Bombardier (Feb 19, 2005)

Tony If you would like to post them in the galleries just click 'Add Media' button and follow the prompts.
Hope this helps


----------

